# An alarming trend starting?



## tjjd (Jan 8, 2007)

I see DTV has bundled several HD channels into a package and is charging 5 bucks a month for channels that were free just several weeks ago. Is this the start of a very alarming trend of seperating popular channels into bundles and charging more money?


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

Either you want them or you don't. I wish they would have more ala carte choices for HD channels because many of them are garbage anyway and I would prefer not to pay for them.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is being discussed at length in the DIRECTV forums. Please continue the conversation there.


----------

